# Pressure Washer repair Glasgow ???



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a pressure washer repair place in Glasgow 

My Karcher K7 is leaking from the body suspected frost damage 

Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Karcher service centre, south Lanarkshire...

https://www.kaercher.com/uk/services/support/kaercher-centers.html


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

There is also one in Port Glasgow.
https://www.karchercentersce.co.uk/


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Guys 

Dropped it off in the Larkhall service centre this morning, still had the receipt and still under warranty  

Should be ready to collect in a few days


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

If it is still under warranty ask them to replace it with another one and not fix it and give it back as if it breaks again they will only repair it.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Picked up my washer from Karcher in Larkhall this morning, haven't tried it yet 

They also said most likely cause of the fault was frost damage, outstanding service from they guys as I thought I was going to have to shell out for a new washer ! 

Safe to say this machine will be living indoors from October to March ! I thought my little outside cupboard which is attached to the house was safe from frost but obviously not !


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Excellent news :thumb:


----------

